# Rough running popo



## ruffin outlaw (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey, fellow po po riders got alil' problem with my 05 700 sportsman, the carbuerator is not shutting the fuel off in time and allowing too much gas inside of it, i think it's got trash around the needle and float and thats keeping the rear slide from shutting itself back off after the gas is let off of, this is causing gas to run into my k&n in the air box after you stop it from running, i took the carbuerator apart a while back and cleaned it inside and out and even let it soak over night then i flushed it out with fresh carbuerator cleaner and blowed it out and dried it out as well before i put it back together, i put new 93 octane in it and added some sta-bil fuel stabilizer to it as well because, it sits sometimes for long lengths of time when i rode it last it was screamin, but, after the gas level went down in the tank i replaced the inner & outer belt cover with a new belt and tested it and after no more than 5-10 minutes it was sputtering again and throwing out black clouds of smoke so i know it is runnin rich as hell i haven't changed the fuel filter yet, or the plugs( i'm sure their shot) and i haven't drained the gas tank yet and cleaned the fitler and wiped the tank out but, i just wanted some othewr opinions as to whats goin on with this thing and it is snorkeled 2" on the intake and belt exhaust any info would be much appreciated, thanks, Ruffin Outlaw.:thinking:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Seafoam?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i bet a change of plugs would do a world of good. id pull them to get a look at least. see how they are sparking.


----------



## outlawedranger (Apr 16, 2010)

floats in the carburetor could also be stuck and not shutting the fuel off. having the carb cleaned would help


----------

